# Übernachtungen Schluderbach und Pfitscher Tal



## Zzyrc (20. April 2009)

Moin,

unser diesjähriger Alpencross führt uns auf dem Weg Mittenwald - Karwendeltal - Pertisau - Geiseljoch - Hintertux - Tuxer Joch - Schlüsseljoch - Caminata - Pfunderer Joch - Bruneck - St. Vigil - Limojoch - Schluderbach - 3 Zinnen - Cortina - Alleghe - Bindelweg - Pordoipaß - Seiser Alm - Brixen durch die Dolomiten.

Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für 4-6 Leute im Pfitscher Tal und in Schluderbach.

Im Pfitscher Tal haben wir gefunden:

Gasthof Alpenrose, http://www.gasthof-alpenrose.it/
Hotel Kranebitt, http://www.kranebitt.com/

Hat irgendwer noch weitere Empfehlungen?

Danke!

Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (21. April 2009)

wir waren (2002) hier:

http://www.hotel-hofer.it/

sehr zu empfehlen!

was man hier im forum hört, ist's auch nach wie vor gut dort.

schluderbach?!? hmmm, gibt's da überhaupt was?

ggf. ist's sinnvoller etwas davor oder danach zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (21. April 2009)

http://www.pfitscherhof.it/pfitscherhof.html
ideal gelegen (nach 2km einrollen gehts links ab zum pfundererjoch) und ein garant dafür, dass man während der tour nicht abnimmt. schlutzkrapfen, knödeltris, hirsch, buchweizentorte. noch fragen?
..m..


----------



## Baikabaer (21. April 2009)

Wir haben letztes Jahr im Knappenhof (St.Jakob) übernachtet. 
http://www.knappenhof.it/wir_d.html
Essen OK, Schwimmbad und Sauna im Keller. Wir waren zufrieden. 

Servus,
Roland


----------



## AK13 (21. April 2009)

Gasthof Neuwirt in St.Jakob (Pfitscher Tal) - Fam. Hofer
Tel: +39 0472 630113 bzw. Mail: [email protected]

kein besonderer Luxus, dafür super Essen


----------



## AK13 (21. April 2009)

Das Rifugio Ospitale und das Rif. Cimabanche auf dem Weg nach Schluderbach habe ich als ziemlich verlassen, unbewirtschaftet und verfallen wahrgenommen. Auch wenn das Ospitale geöffnet gewesen wäre, könnte ich mir eine schönere Übernachtung als in einem 1. Weltkriegs- krankenhaus vorstellen.
Vielleicht müßt Ihr an dem Tag doch noch bis zum Misurinasee durchdrücken... Oder Ihr schiebt das Bike das Rienztal - und Val di Rimbon hoch und schaut Euch das Hotel Drei Zinnen Blick an. www.hoteltrecime.com


----------



## ironman75 (21. April 2009)

Hi,

wir waren auch im Pfitscher Hof. Normaler Gasthof mit super Essen (vor allem sehr reichlich).

Ich wurde satt....dass kommt nicht oft vor. 

Empfehlenswert!

Gruß Ironman


----------



## tintinMUC (21. April 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> http://www.pfitscherhof.it/pfitscherhof.html
> ideal gelegen (nach 2km einrollen gehts links ab zum pfundererjoch) und ein garant dafür, dass man während der tour nicht abnimmt. schlutzkrapfen, knödeltris, hirsch, buchweizentorte. noch fragen?
> ..m..


kann ich Mattes nur beipflichten .. absolut nett und die Wirtin waescht dir sogar abends noch die Socken wenn du lieb fragst  fuer die macht man echt gerne Werbung


----------



## pedale3 (21. April 2009)

..in Schluderbach gibts nix, glaub ich.

Bei gutem Wetter würde ich Euch empfehlen von Schluderbach zur Plätzwiese hochzukurbeln (nicht sonderlich steil, ca 60 min.) und dort das Hotel Hohe Gaisel (o.s.ä.) mit Halbpension zu nehmen. Vorsicht: Luxus.
Am nächsten Morgen dann unbedingt nen Abstecher hoch auf die Strudelkopfalm (ca 150Hm) und 3Z Panorama vom feinsten geniessen. Anschliessend zurück nach Schluderbach.

/Pedale.


----------



## Zzyrc (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten! In Schluderbach favorisieren wir jetzt Gasthof Plätzwiese oder Dürrensteinhütte. Ich werde berichten!

Stefan


----------



## AK13 (24. April 2009)

Im Gasthof Plätzwiese ist das Matratzenlager im Keller und die Duschen auch. Ich fand es etwas klamm.  Wenn Ihr eh dort oben seid, dann gönnt Euch doch das Hotel "Hohe Gaisl".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

